# Samsung UE46EH5200 --> Bild optimal einstellen.



## Eol_Ruin (3. November 2012)

Hab mit heute den Samsung UE46EH5200 geholt:
46'' LED TV EH5200 - ÜBERSICHT | SAMSUNG

Sehr schönes Gerät.
Muß leider bis Anfang 2013 noch mit DVB-T betrieben werde.

Würde aber trotzdem gerne das Bild halbwegs optimal einstellen.
Denn nur über die Presets krieg ich das nicht hin.

Bei meinem alten LG Fernsehe 32LG2100 gabs einen Speziellen Menüpunkt bei dem Diverse Bilder eingeblendet wurden um den Kontrast, Helligkeit etc.. Menügesteuert korrekt einzustellen.
Beim Samsung hab ich sowas noch nicht gefunden.

Und selber an den mehreren dutzend Bildoptionen rumdoktern ist mir zu kompliziert 

Weiß jemand on der Samsung auch eine einfachere Funktion hat.
Oder wie ich sonst "einfach" das Bild optimieren kann.


*ADD:*
Hab mir grad *Big Buck Bunny* in Full-HD drauf angeschaut und muß sagen das Bild ist 
Und das mit dem Standard-Preset!

Werd morgen mal mit diversen Testbildern optimieren


----------



## N8Mensch2 (4. November 2012)

Glückwunsch zum TV  .
Kommt natürlich auch immer auf das Material(SD oder HD) und die Art an. 
Mein Samsung hat quasi vier Voreinstellungen: Dynamisch, Standard, Film und Natürlich.
Für Dokus(z.B.: Natur) oder Trickfilme/ Animationsfilme(z.B.: Big Buck Bunny) in HD/ FullHD kann das volle Programm gezündet werden: Dynamisch (= maximaler Kontrast, Helligkeit etc.) - dass sieht einfach fantstisch aus. 
Für normale Filme/ TV/ Sport & Spiele etc. habe ich meine individuellen Einstellungen = Standard (die ich mittlerweile in Richtung "Dynamisch" optimiert habe - nur nicht so hell, grell und farbenfroh wie dynamisch).
Für spezielle Hollywoodfilme(alt, Action etc.) nutze ich ab und an die Voreinstellung "Film" (etwas heller optimiert).

Edit: Ist natürlich auch die Frage, ob und welche Voreinstellungen dein TV anbietet


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2012)

ich selber bevorzuge eine rel geringe Hintergrundbeleuchtung, da die ansonsten im Zweifel bei dunklerem Zimmer ein BISSCHEN eher kleines Clouding entlarvt.

Außerdem hab ich diese Motion-Funktionen, die das Bild bei schnelleren Bewegungen verbessern soll, abgestellt, da Filme bei mir dann aussehen, als seien es Dokus - allerdings hab ich auch ein etwas älteres Modell, Deiner ist da vlt inzwischen gut bei dieser Funktion...


----------



## N8Mensch2 (6. November 2012)

100hz (Motion Plus) verdoppelt die fps, Bildbewegungen oder Bewegungen im Bild wirken deutlich flüssiger. Ohne Motion ruckelt quasi alles, mit Motion wirken manche Filmen aber befremdlich. Ruckeln trägt zur Action und Spannung bei. Deshalb habe ich 100 hz immer aktiviert, nur bei manchen Action oder Thriller-Filmen wird die Funktion mal deaktiviert.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: der 46eh5200 hat kein Motion Plus  .
Ist aber natürlich nicht tragisch.

Clouding bzw. Flashlights gibts baubedingt bei edge-led, aber wie du schreibst, eher in dunklen Räumen und dunklen Bildinhalten. Lohnt sich trotzdem, z.b. bei hd dokus auf vollen Kontrast zu schalten, dann scheint die Sonne förmlich aus dem TV


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2012)

Ich hab noch einen klassischen LCD, da vor den ca 1,5Jahren die ZUVERLÄSSIGEN Modell bei LED-TVs noch zu teuer waren. Bei meinem hab ich bei genauem Hinsehen ein bisschen Clouding rechts unten, als ob in der Ecke des Rahmens eine kleine LED sitzt - aber man muss da wirklich schon drauf achten. Bei höheren Werten der Hintergrundbeleuchtung fällt es halt mehr auf als bei niedrihem. 

Bei dem gleichen LCD-Modell hatte ich zuerst einen erwischt mit massivem Clouding, bei dem fast 1/3 des Displays heller war als der Rest - so als ob der Mond von rechts in Zimmer scheint auf dieses Drittel, plus noch eine Wolke links oben Essteller-groß... den hab ich zurückgehen lassen und nur, weil der LCD ansonsten von Käufern gelobt wurde, nochmal den gleichen bestellt.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (6. November 2012)

Das es derartige Unterschiede innerhalb einer Serie gibt, ist schon etwas merkwürdig. Obwohl das bei den Edge-LED-LCDs auch der Fall ist, aber halt mit anderer Technik. Die klassischen LCD haben ja vier Leuchtstoffröhren als Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Falls eine Röhre nicht exakt verbaut wird, scheint die eine Röhre dann etwas mehr durch. Bei den LEDs im Rahmen kann das so ähnlich sein, wenn u.a. die LEDs nicht alle exakt ausgerichtet sind, gibt es Unterschied in der angestrebten, "gleichmäßigen" Helligkeitsverteilung.

Mein LED TV war einer der ersten auf dem Markt(2009) und tatsächlich auch sehr teuer. Aber Stromverbrauch ist ja schon geringer und die vielen Betriebsstunden kommen dem hohen Verkaufspreis entgegen  .

Zu Eol_Ruin TV ist noch zu sagen, dass der Fernseher einen Lichtsensor hat, der die TV-Hintergrundbeleuchtung automatisch an die Helligkeit des Raumes anpasst. Das Automatik kann gut sein, aber evtl. nicht immer optimal. Wird sich aber auch deaktivieren lassen


----------

